# pain and becoming pregnant



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi all,Since a couple of months we are trying to have a baby but since I have chronic belly aches (for over a year now) and have been diagnosed with IBS, I am getting really worried that this might hurt the baby in any way...like if this pain stays, will he feel it as well? Will this influence his evolution? ETc Etc... Those are probably very silly questions since my doctors actually think my IBS will get better once I'm pregnant but it does play around in my head and I can't seem to relax...which obviously doesn't help...Anybody?


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Hi there!All I can tell you is that I also have IBS (since my late teen years) and have a VERY active 2 year old who has never been to a doctor's besides well baby checks. My IBS seemed to disappear while I was pregnant and I can tell you belly aches and pregnancy pains are two totally different things. If you are taking any kinds of meds for your IBS I would discuss with your doctor, I'm not sure what is safe for the baby. Good luck in getting pregnant and have a happy and healthy 9 months!Erin


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Well Anke,I can already tell that you are going to make one terrific mom !







I was so touched by your concern at having IBS and being pregnant, and if the baby would feel it or not.I developed IBS after my first son. While I was pregnant with my second son, I felt great. They gave me prenatal vitamins, along with iron.. which constipated me, and took care of my D problem. My son was born just fine, as healthy as ever. (He will be 15 in April)..so no need to worry about whether or not it will affect the baby, and as the dr. said, it may help with your problem.Best of luck to you, Keep us posted,Jeanne







By the way.. I used to live in Belgium, in a town called "Zaventem", near the airport.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Anke!My response is the same as the last two. I had ibs-d before I had both of my sons and during the pregnancy it was gone! I felt wonderful for the first time in a very long time. Good Luck becoming pregnant! Don't let ibs stop you from having children. Anna


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi all,well, reading your replies does make me feel less worried...to be honest, I was quite scared of what the advice might be. I so dearly want a baby but more then anything I want a baby which is healthy and happy. The idea that I might hurt him in any way by being in pain myself was to much to bear and was putting me and my partner under a lot of stress. I'll try to keep my head up, not worry too much and keep you posted on any devellopments!Thanks ever so much for the support!Anke


----------

